# LR not responding



## RogerAH (Mar 12, 2021)

Since I upgraded to v10.1 a little while ago, my computer keeps freezing as soon as I try and do anything after I have loaded LR Classic. I run LR Classic on a Win10 computer with an NVIDIA Geoforce GTX 750Ti graphics card (latest drivers installed) and 16 GB RAM. I have resorted to reloading an earlier version (10.0) as a temporary fix. Are there problems with the latest release? Any other ideas? Many thanks.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Mar 12, 2021)

Hi

Yes, there have been - the last Newsletter covered a number of these. Stay on 10.0 and await the imminent release of 10.2 that addresses many of these.


----------



## RogerAH (Mar 12, 2021)

Many thanks


----------



## RogerAH (Mar 16, 2021)

Updated to V10.2 today - still same problem. LR  opens and one of the following happens - small magnifying symbol appears, but Not Responding then shows; trying to switch from Loupe to Grid view, but Not responding shows; no small image top left, then Not Responding appears. All very frustrating! Switched back to V10 again and after three goes, including loging in via Creative Cloud, I have got the grid view back. Have down loaded the latest driver for my NVidia card (GTX 750 Ti), but that is dated 2015 and only supports DirectX 11.2. Any more suggestions will be welcomed.


----------



## Stu_Y (Mar 16, 2021)

I've had exactly this for ages, on my desktop and laptop.

I've got around this using the following...

Once you have tried to open LR and it comes up "not responding" right click on the LR icon in toolbar at bottom of screen and select the catalogue you want to use by left click on it, normally after 10-15 seconds LR is fully functional.

Stuart


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 17, 2021)

Can you guys try 2 things for me please:

1. Open the CC app and try opening Lightroom from there - do you still see the same issue?
2. Quit Lightroom in Develop view and then reopen - do you still see the same issue?


----------



## Stu_Y (Mar 17, 2021)

I will try tonight Victoria once home from work.

No change even after yesterdays update, I always quit in grid view but will try what you ask

Stuart


----------



## RogerAH (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi Victoria - very many thanks for getting back to me and Stu.
I rarely use LR CC, but this seems to open OK. 
By chance I had left LR Classic last night having been developing an image and have just tried to open and (background cheers) it opened and seems OK. I always close LR using the backup/test integrity option boxes all ticked. I would love to know what might be going on and, even more importantly, how I can safely upgrade again to V10.2 - or should I leave well alone, given that a temporary work round seems to allow me access to my images? But this is not a long-term solution. Any ideas welcome.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 17, 2021)

RogerAH said:


> By chance I had left LR Classic last night having been developing an image and have just tried to open and (background cheers) it opened and seems OK.



Yep, not a long term solution, just I saw another similar report a few minutes earlier! I suspect a bug, can I get you to post and "like" this bug report if that same workaround works for you: https://feedback.photoshop.com/conv...angs-ver-101-and-102/605147870b717d0e53b4206f

The same workaround seems to work in 10.2 so I'd upgrade.


----------



## RogerAH (Mar 17, 2021)

PS - LR CC is the latest version, whereas I have reverted to V10 of LR  Classic for now.

If I upgrade I am concerned that I it will open in the Library grid mode and I could get "locked out" again. I will have to try and remember which of my various attempts to open LR workednand allowed me to switch to the develop mode. Thinking cap on - or more trial and error.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 17, 2021)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Can you guys try 2 things for me please:
> 
> 1. Open the CC app and try opening Lightroom from there - do you still see the same issue?
> 2. Quit Lightroom in Develop view and then reopen - do you still see the same issue?


If this is the same problem that I've been wrestling with this morning on my Win10 system, using v10.2, I found that opening from the CC app doesn't prevent the problem, but opening into the  Develop  module does. The problem with that is having to remember to always ensure you're in Develop when quitting LrC.
The best workaround for me was to simply wait until the hang is evident, then switch the system focus to a different app (such as Outlook). That seems to "prod" LrC into life within a few seconds.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 17, 2021)

RogerAH said:


> PS - LR CC is the latest version, whereas I have reverted to V10 of LR  Classic for now.


There isn't an LRCC app any more, it's called simply Lightroom now. And that isn't what Victoria wanted you to try, she was saying to open the Creative Cloud desktop app, bring up the list of installed apps, and click on the "Open" button alongside the entry for Lightroom Classic.


----------



## RogerAH (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi - I closed V10 in Develop mode and then upgraded to V10.2. This opened in Develop mode and all seems well on a superficial look. I have closed and reopened twice and each time it opened in Develop mode. I will report back if I experience and new problems, but so far so good. Provided I remember to exit in Develop mode, hopefully all will be well. I have reported the outcome on the Photoshop feedback site as you requested. Here's looking forward to V10.3! Victoria - very many thanks for your time with this issue - very much appreciated. Now I must rename my catalogue - 2016 MASTER V3-2-2-v10 is ridiculous - must find the right pages in The Missing FAQ and back everything up to start with.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Mar 17, 2021)

RogerAH said:


> Now I must rename my catalogue - 2016 MASTER V3-2-2-v10 is ridiculous - must find the right pages in The Missing FAQ and back everything up to start with.


Page 440, 2nd edition. And yes, sounds a great idea!


----------



## Stu_Y (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi Victoria

Just tried what you asked...

both methods only work for me when you quit in devlop mode

Stuart


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 18, 2021)

One thing would be interesting to know from any of you having this problem: do you have a "LogiOptions" plug-in installed in LrC (do File>Plug-in Manager to see if it appears in the list)? If you do have it installed, disable it then try restarting LrC into the Library module to see if that works. Having done that on my WIn10 system, all seems good again. 

If you don't have that plug-in installed, it still might be worth disabling all plug-ins to see if that works. If it does, it would be a process of elimination to try to find the culprit. Of course, it shouldn't be happening so the onus would still be on the Adobe team to develop a fix, but this might provide a reasonable workaround in the meantime.


----------



## Stu_Y (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi Jim

I do have LogicOptions on all my PC's, but there are no plugins of any type in Lightroom

Stu


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 18, 2021)

Stu_Y said:


> I do have LogicOptions on all my PC's, but there are no plugins of any type in Lightroom


None at all? That's quite unusual, there are usually some standard Adobe plug-ins installed and enabled.


----------



## Stu_Y (Mar 18, 2021)

Or should I say, none that I have installed.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 18, 2021)

Have you checked what IS installed via File>Plug-in Manager? The LogiOptions plug-in is silently installed by the Logitech software, the user is usually unaware.


----------



## Stu_Y (Mar 18, 2021)

I have Jim, Adobe Stock and Aperture/iPhoto Import are the only 2

Stu


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 18, 2021)

And have you tried temporarily disabling those to see if that makes a difference on startup?


----------



## Stu_Y (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm afraid that will have to wait till I get home from work, I remember the plugins as I looked at them last night

Stu


----------



## Stu_Y (Mar 18, 2021)

OK, I've just disabled all of them and tried twice, first time was ok, second it took a lot longer to load and become usable but no unresponding message.

I then enabled LogiOptions and tried it, failed first time, closed it down and re opened straight away and it was ok. Left it closed 15 minutes and relaunched and it came up not responding, all very strange. It seems to throw the error up more times if it is closed down and left longer.

Over the next few days I will keep all the plugins disabled and see what happens. All tests will be done when closed down in grid view as that is my normal procedure.

Stu


----------



## Stu_Y (Mar 20, 2021)

A quick report back, I disabled both Adobe Stock and Aperture/iPhoto Import and have not had any issues for the last couple of days. This is also closing down within grid mode.

It did surprise me as the one that I had read about causing most problems was the LogicOptions, but not having it running in the first place threw me a bit.

I will continue to monitor it, but for now all seems good.

Stuart


----------



## RogerAH (Mar 12, 2021)

Since I upgraded to v10.1 a little while ago, my computer keeps freezing as soon as I try and do anything after I have loaded LR Classic. I run LR Classic on a Win10 computer with an NVIDIA Geoforce GTX 750Ti graphics card (latest drivers installed) and 16 GB RAM. I have resorted to reloading an earlier version (10.0) as a temporary fix. Are there problems with the latest release? Any other ideas? Many thanks.


----------



## sisipherr (Oct 18, 2021)

Stu_Y said:


> I've had exactly this for ages, on my desktop and laptop.
> 
> I've got around this using the following...
> 
> ...


I have struggled with this problem since I updated Lightroom in July, and I have lost so many hours to relaunching, restarting, reinstalling, and trying older versions of the software. After a week of blissful, uninterrupted workflow during which this solution worked instantly every single time, I came back here, found this thread again, and created an account just to say thank you. Bless you, Stu_Y, whoever you are, you just saved my career.


----------

